# Access Point in bestehendes LAN einbinden



## federico (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche momentan einen Netgear WGT624 v2 Wireless Router als Access Point
in ein bestehendes LAN einzubinden. IP-mässig habe ich den AP mit einer fixen Adresse 
aus dem LAN versehen und ihm auch den Gateway des LANs verpasst. Der WLAN Client
hat die AP Adresse als Gateway.
Der Client erreicht den AP problemlos, allerdings nicht das LAN. Der AP kann auch nicht 
aus dem LAN angepingt werden.
Ich vermute nun, dass ich im LAN noch irgendwelche Aktionen durchführen muss, aber welche?
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Federico


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. Januar 2005)

Halt mal - ist das ein ganz normaler Router mit WLAN? Dann brauchst du dem Client nicht die IP des AP als Gateway geben. Gib ihm einfach die gleichen Einstellungen wie den anderen Clients im LAN.


----------



## federico (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Johannes,
das werde ich natürlich versuchen, das Hauptproblem ist für mich aber die Tatsache, dass ich den AP aus dem LAN nicht anpingen kann.
Gruss
Federico


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. Januar 2005)

Gar nicht? Hat er auch die gleichen Netzwerkeinstellungen wie die restlichen Clients? Sind alle Kabel richtig drin?
Könnt auch sein, dass er am Switch nicht richtig eingesteckt ist.


----------



## federico (21. Januar 2005)

Nein, überhaupt nicht! Die Netzwerkeinstellungen sind entsprechend den übrigen Clients gesetzt, 
die Kabel sind okay und wenn  ich ein anderes Gerät an dieselbe Dose hänge, so kommt es ohne
Probleme ins Netz!


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. Januar 2005)

An welchem Port des Routers hast du ihn denn angehängt?
Ev. unterstützt der eingebaute Switch (so vorhanden...) keinen Uplink.


----------



## federico (21. Januar 2005)

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich Deine Frage richtig verstanden habe: Die Kabelverbindung des AP geht vom
Uplink-Port auf einen normalen Port am LAN-Switch. Oder hätte ich auch einen normalen Port des AP verwenden sollen?


----------

